# MRT decission REFUSAL



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

after 7 months with the MRT we had the decisson on Monday *A REFUSAL* there was still an issue that we didnt marry in Morocco with family and friends.but rather than make the the obvious reason it was covered with stupid resons.example not having the funds to visit each other though my health wont permit that now and my husband cant get a tourist visa.Strange we are not genuine it seems after knowing one another in a relationship after 10 years

To everyone here I wish you luck hang in there I hope you will all get a positive outcome


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Trishner,

I'm so sorry to hear this, after all the turmoil you've been through. I really don't know how the MRT could have come to their decision when it's so obvious that you're simply a genuine couple who are just living a modern life in an extremely traditional and conservative place.

I don't know what the next step for you is. Needless to say there must be somewhere else you can turn. Maybe you can contact a local member in Australia and see if they can offer their help? 

Take care of your health as much as you can. We're all behind you...


----------



## jejuniper (Jul 1, 2010)

trishher said:


> after 7 months with the MRT we had the decisson on Monday *A REFUSAL* there was still an issue that we didnt marry in Morocco with family and friends.but rather than make the the obvious reason it was covered with stupid resons.example not having the funds to visit each other though my health wont permit that now and my husband cant get a tourist visa.Strange we are not genuine it seems after knowing one another in a relationship after 10 years
> 
> To everyone here I wish you luck hang in there I hope you will all get a positive outcome


Trishher,

I'm so very sorry to hear this. It seems really unfair after everything you've gone through. I sincerely hope you can work something out and I think aussiegirl has a good suggestion to contact an MP.

Take care,
Jen


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

jejuniper said:


> Trishher,
> 
> I'm so very sorry to hear this. It seems really unfair after everything you've gone through. I sincerely hope you can work something out and I think aussiegirl has a good suggestion to contact an MP.
> 
> ...


Thankyou jen and aussiegirl.i did try the MP before the refusal to see if he could help and I was told all he could do was send me pamphlets about the MRT.its all just too much there isnt even an emotion to show how we feel.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Dear Trishher,

*:-(*
I'm so very sorry. It's unbelievable that they did this. I wish I could give you a big hug, and help you in some way....

Sending you lots of positive vibes. Stay strong.


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Skydancer said:


> Dear Trishher,
> 
> *:-(*
> I'm so very sorry. It's unbelievable that they did this. I wish I could give you a big hug, and help you in some way....
> ...


thankyou


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

omg i feel sorry for you ttrisher why they doing this ... i will soon apply for a review on my own i cannot pay the lawyer she asks for too much


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

mondy007 said:


> omg i feel sorry for you ttrisher why they doing this ... i will soon apply for a review on my own i cannot pay the lawyer she asks for too much


I understand the lawyer fee mondy because it can be expensive.*you need to be very confident that you have a case for the MRT.*We believed that we did and had a lawyer who was also confident unfortunately in the end we lost.based on the fact that the membe rstill did not see my husband as genuine mainly on 2 points

*we did not marry in Morocco with family and friends
*we did not have the money to visit each other at the same time as saving for the application and airfare

mind you when when husband did apply for a tourist visa that too was denied


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

trishher said:


> I understand the lawyer fee mondy because it can be expensive.*you need to be very confident that you have a case for the MRT.*We believed that we did and had a lawyer who was also confident unfortunately in the end we lost.based on the fact that the membe rstill did not see my husband as genuine mainly on 2 points
> 
> *we did not marry in Morocco with family and friends
> *we did not have the money to visit each other at the same time as saving for the application and airfare
> ...


omg and how could we prove them that when there is no other chance to ... this visa is just 2 years visa birdging visa ... it doesnt mean anything they can send him back any sec


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

what you gonna do now ttrisher i really feel sad for all that drama .. we are humans we dont deserve this treatment at all


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

mondy007 said:


> what you gonna do now ttrisher i really feel sad for all that drama .. we are humans we dont deserve this treatment at all


I really dont know Mondy


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

trishher said:


> I really dont know Mondy


this is really unfair


----------



## weng (Nov 19, 2010)

hello everyone,

Trishher,this might be too late but I am sorry to hear about your case.I came across your case because I have been refused to by the delegate and have been looking for people who went through the appeal.We are now in the process of considering another option which is lodging a new application after I get a nullification of my marriage and our wedding.The time it will take for the appeal vis a vis the time needed to process my nullification of marriage and a wedding would be almost the same, I think.

We applied for a de facto but delegate'e reasons for the refusal is that we dont have a commitment to a shared life in exclusion of others.My partner have consulted a lawyer and he said its tough case to win but asked us to go ahead for the annulment of my marriage.However, I am more inclined to lodge a new application after the dissolution of my previous marriage.Also, I am having problems with custody of the children who are included in my application. Could I declare a change of circumstance for the review?that husband no longer want me entrust the children to me?
This is why I was thinking of a new application.We wont include the children if the custody is posing a lot of prob then when they get of age and want to join me, I could always apply for them.
What do you think..Mine is so complicated that sometimes I feel like giving up.please give us your inputs.thanks.


----------

